# What and when is Bling Camp?



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Its been awhile since i posted, about Rhinestone Software,,
I have been using them all for different applications, and would not be without any one of them.
I was wondering if anyone knows when Bling Camp is, and what exactly is Bling Camp,,?
I just heard it mentioned by someone at coffee,, this Am while haveing a Brainstorming meeting.
Thanks
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Info in the DAS System Please*



sjidohair said:


> Its been awhile since i posted, about Rhinestone Software,,
> I have been using them all for different applications, and would not be without any one of them.
> I was wondering if anyone knows when Bling Camp is, and what exactly is Bling Camp,,?
> I just heard it mentioned by someone at coffee,, this Am while haveing a Brainstorming meeting.
> ...


It's in Novemeber and is for teaching you how to use your DAS Rhinestones system.

I will attach the info as soon as I put my hands on it.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Info in the DAS System Please*

Thanks Katrina,, 
Is it a hands on workshop or a seminar,, any help you can give katrina I appreciate,,
Thanks
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Info in the DAS System Please*

Sandy,
I got the email last month and yes it is hands on. I am trying to track it down but I think I may have deleted it. I think the camp will be hosted at the DAS location but I can't remember right now. I don't have the DAS System so I think the email actually got to me by mistake. But I do believe that you have to be a DAS system owner to even register for the camp. One of the reps is a member of the stone stencils forum at yahoo and he posted a link but when I clicked the link it takes you to the owner page for you to log in first before you can even see that information.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Info in the DAS System Please*

Katrina,, 
I went to the Das site and found it,, Thanks for trying ,,,
It is November 12 for 2 days,, and it is sold out,, for this session..
I too have gotten the emails and did not have the time,, to consider it,, but as the weather is changing up north here, I am thinking Arizona sounds pretty good,,
Thanks for looking,,,
MMM


----------



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

What does DAS stand for? What is their website so I can find out more about the Bling Camp? Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

gak1970 said:


> What does DAS stand for? What is their website so I can find out more about the Bling Camp? Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Digital Art Solutions
Here is a link.
Rhinestone Setting System

Katrina


----------



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well….I am a survivor of the FIRST Bling Camp put on by Digital Art Solutions in Tempe, AZ. First a thank you to DAS and the entire staff. They went above and beyond in making us feel comfortable and set a great learning environment.
There were 22 of us with varying degrees of experience. My head is still spinning a bit from all the instructions. I can image what one attendee must feel as they had not opened their package.
What it was and was not…It was a learning camp and not an up sale pitch to buy material/equipment. 
The instructors were informative, knowledgeable and for one I learned several new techniques in using their stone stencil program. While I have had the program for sometime…shortly after it was first introduced….I re-learned a lot gained some new tips and methods. They also covered Corel DrawX3/X4 and SmartDesign X3/X4 and we got to see the first manual for SDX4. Also we got to use the new alignment tool they have introduced. With this tool, it is very easy to do multi sized stones/colors on a single transfer sheet and get perfect registration/alignment for the transfer. The new template material weeded very easily and the new/improved backer board was certainly an improvement over the original. Repositioning the template was easy. Also covered was different techniques for heatpress vinyl and rhinestone combination. They briefly touched on DTG and rhinestones. 
If anyone has specific questions, PM me and I will try to answer.
I have no business connection with DAS. I have FOUR different rhinestone methods and use all four at various times. This is just my impression of the training.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles, 
Thanks for the update, It sounds like a ton of knowledge and lots of fun.
As far as you haveing 4 systems for rhinestoning,, hahaha I totally understand, I too want them all.....I want to learn them all so I can help eveyone with all the different kinds of systems that are out there. LEAVE NO MAN BEHIND !!!!! (or system ) lol
MMM


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone going to Bling Camp this year? Anyone else on the forum been there besides Charles? I've seen Charles testimonial.."So easy even an old man can do it" LoL..Its good to see the actual face of the person who gives a great deal of info.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

When/Where is it? Where is there add'l info on this?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it is in November in Arizona.. Additional info is on DAS website.


----------

